# Any support groups in Georgia?



## heather26 (Aug 5, 2003)

Does anyone know of IBS support groups in Georgia? Heather


----------



## Meesh (Apr 8, 2003)

No, but I live in GA and would be happy to be a phone call support. I live in Atlanta. If you send a message to my personal email account between now and 9/2, I can give you my number. I have IBS-C and reflux and am getting better! Meesh


----------



## camiel2589 (Oct 13, 2003)

I also would be intersted in attending a support group in Gwinnet.


----------

